# The Cowboys suck but at least they have Metal



## cycloptopus (Jun 23, 2009)

3 Dallas Cowboys sign heavy metal record deal - NFL - Yahoo! Sports

Anyone see this yet?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 23, 2009)

i use to be a huge dallas fan....back in the 90s.... and now they are metal, awesome!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 23, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> i use to be a huge dallas fan....back in the 90s.... and now they are metal, awesome!!!













She was already metal....


----------



## synrgy (Jun 23, 2009)

I fucking hate the Cowboys. It's in my blood, being from DC and all...


----------



## cycloptopus (Jun 23, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I fucking hate the Cowboys. It's in my blood, being from DC and all...


 
Oh great, a Redskins fan.



hufschmid said:


> She was already metal....


...er...uh... R we talking about the same Dallas?


----------



## synrgy (Jun 24, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> Oh great, a Redskins fan.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 24, 2009)

C'mon the redskins outfit has got the be the sickest one in the NFL, no?


----------



## cycloptopus (Jun 24, 2009)

Go Big Blue!!!!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 28, 2011)

Holy necrobump Batman!


----------

